# A bit harsh and rude, but I still can't help laughing - The Five Points of Evanjellyfish Christianit



## Ken S. (Aug 20, 2005)

*A bit harsh and rude, but I still can\'t help laughing - The Five Points of Evanjellyfish Christianity*

A bit harsh and rude, but I still can't help laughing:

The Five Points of Evanjellyfish Christianity

[Edited on 20-8-2005 by Ken S.]


----------

